# What filter/pump or a 240 litre / 50 gal tank..?



## The New Boy (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello, 

I have a new tank coming soon whic is roughly 240 litre, can anybody advise what size pump/filter I would need..?

I'm in the uk, so if anyone has any links to decent uk suppliers that would be most helpful..!

thanks in advance

The new boy


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site!!!!! Have you decided what kind of filter you want, like hang on the back or canister?


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Eheim Classic 2213.

They can be had for a shade over 40 quid online.

Bargain.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Marineland Biowheel 280 is a nice one.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> Marineland Biowheel 280 is a nice one.


Aren't available UK native. Heard great things though.


----------



## The New Boy (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

thanks for suugestions so far.. in answer to redlessi's question - i want an external filter (to save room in the tank) but I would also like it to have a heater built in or attached) i know the eheim can do this, are they the best..?

any other recommendations...?

thanks


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Eheim are among the very best, without a doubt.


----------



## The New Boy (Sep 22, 2009)

I cant seem to find any combined heater/filters by eheim, does anybody know of any that I can ask the LFS for..?

thanks


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Eheim Thermofilter.

Basically a pro II with a heater in it.

Twice the price of the classic series but probably worth it.


----------

